# 2002 lineup



## rr2300 (Jul 12, 2002)

Personally i think the nuggets will see how summer league goes before they do anything else to their rotation....I would like to see a trade of james posey & mccloud to GSW for Jiri Welsch that would give us a great combo guard a 6'7 or gilbert arenas from them...both are young and have great potential...I think we will resign bowen and cheaney (he will accept a 1 year deal).. Lenard gone, williams gone(thank god)....

so here is my lineup for the nuggets if that trade happened

Depending on what Nene does in camp or how he looks he could be our starting center he has the size (6'11 260 7'4 wing span) to do the job he is just raw offensively that is why he is compared to ben wallace... I think we would all be happy if he got 10pts 12reb 3 blks.. who wouldnt...but that is a lot to ask for

c- nene 6'11 260
pf- howard 6'9 250
sf- camby 6'11 220
sg- savoric 6'6 220
pg- welsch 6'7 190 or arenas

bench

c-bateer 
pf- anderson,bowen
sf-harvey,cheaney
sg-yarbrough
pg-satterfield,arroyo


did i forget anyone.....if we not for the trade i expect us to roll with satterfield and arroyo.....


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

you forgot Tskitishvili!


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

You forgot Bateer.


----------



## rr2300 (Jul 12, 2002)

I cant believe i forgot Skits... I had Bateer there.. maybe you cant read.....


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Sorry,I see now.:yes:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Hope thats a typeo*

Did I see you put Camby at small forward? He can play the 4 and 5 but is way too slow to play the 3.


----------



## brazys (Jul 17, 2002)

i guess denver's lineup will be:
c:camby
pf:howard
sf:skita
sgosey
pg:jackson


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

I say that the Nuggies put Howard at the 5 and Camby at the 4. Just look that the years when Camby played Center for the Knicks, I think that he would make a better 4 than a 5.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by *rr2300 *
> Personally i think the nuggets will see how summer league goes before they do anything else to their rotation....I would like to see a trade of james posey & mccloud to GSW for Jiri Welsch that would give us a great combo guard a 6'7 or gilbert arenas from them


Yeah I BET you would like to see that trade (Posey & McCloud for Welsch)! Why the hell would the Warriors agree to do such a thing?



> Depending on what Nene does in camp or how he looks he could be our starting center he has the size (6'11 260 7'4 wing span) to do the job he is just raw offensively that is why he is compared to ben wallace... I think we would all be happy if he got 10pts 12reb 3 blks.. who wouldnt...but that is a lot to ask for


Jesus, dude, can you be any more unrealistic? Take a look at last year's rebounding leaders:

1. B. Wallace DET 13.0 
2. T. Duncan SAS 12.7 
3. K. Garnett MIN 12.1 
4. D. Fortson GSW 11.7 
5. E. Brand LAC 11.6 
6. D. Mutombo PHI 10.8 
7. J. O'Neal IND 10.5 
8. D. Nowitzki DAL 9.9 
9. S. Marion PHO 9.9 
10. P. Brown CHA 9.8 

So you "would be happy" if Hilario is a better rebounder IN HIS ROOKIE SEASON than every single player in the league besides Ben Wallace, Tim Duncan, and Kevin Garnett? Yeah, I BET you'd be happy--too bad it's OBVIOUSLY not going to happen!

As for 3 blocks per game, well, take a look at last season's blocked shots leaders:

1 Ben Wallace, DET 3.47 
2 Raef LaFrentz, DAL 2.73
3 A. Mourning, MIA 2.48 
4 Tim Duncan, SAS 2.48 
5 D. Mutombo, PHI 2.38 
6 J. O'Neal, IND 2.31 
7 Erick Dampier, GSW 2.29 
8 Adonal Foyle, GSW 2.13 
9 Pau Gasol, MEM 2.06 
10 S. O'Neal, LAL 2.04 

JESUS. You'd "be happy" with 3 blocks/game? As you can see, there was only ONE player who averaged more than 3 blocks/game last season, Ben Wallace.



> c- nene 6'11 260
> pf- howard 6'9 250
> sf- camby 6'11 220
> sg- savoric 6'6 220
> pg- welsch 6'7 190 or arenas


Why not just start Marcus Camby at shooting guard instead? You DO know that this Savovic dude wasn't even drafted, right? This dude won't touch the floor for Denver next season.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

You only said "dude" once


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Starting Lineup:* 
C-Marcus Camby
PF-Juwon Howard
SF-Nikoloz Tskitishvili
SG-James Posey
PG-Mark Jackson

*Bench:* 
Nene Hilario
Donnell Harvey
Chris Anderson
Predrag Savovic
Kenny Satterfield
Mengke Bateer
Ryan Bowen

*Injured Reserve:* 
Don Reid
Carlos Arroyo
George McCloud


----------

